# TAP crew strike



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TAP cabin crews plan summer strikes over the next two months.
industrial action on following dates : June 18, 19, 20, 25, 26 followed in July 1, 8, 15, 22 and 29


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> TAP cabin crews plan summer strikes over the next two months.
> industrial action on following dates : June 18, 19, 20, 25, 26 followed in July 1, 8, 15, 22 and 29


I assume there is a purpose to all this.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> I assume there is a purpose to all this.


A purpose to the strike...they are not happy that the company wish to reduce the cabin crew compliment by one person.

A purpose to the posting.. to keep people informed


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> A purpose to the strike...they are not happy that the company wish to reduce the cabin crew compliment by one person.
> 
> A purpose to the posting.. to keep people informed


Perhaps I did not make myself clear................A purpose to the strike.

With regard to the validity or otherwise of a thread, surely replies will validate the purpose.


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> TAP cabin crews plan summer strikes over the next two months.
> industrial action on following dates : June 18, 19, 20, 25, 26 followed in July 1, 8, 15, 22 and 29


siobhanwf thank you for the info - much appreciated


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In addition to TAP strike Comboios de Portugal (CP) are expecting strikes throughout the month of June on the train network, which will cause delays. 

There will be delays on all Train services throughout Portugal , as not one but severalof the rail unions are going on strike. 
There will also be delays and cancellation on International trains leaving Portugal.

The link to the CP site in english :

CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version) 

Disruption dates :

Detalhe do Aviso :: CP :: (Versão Portuguesa)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you sign up for CP newsletter you get notification of cancellations etc most of the time


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> If you sign up for CP newsletter you get notification of cancellations etc most of the time


Also worothwhile noting that they give an "old farts" discount :clap2:


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Also worothwhile noting that they give an "old farts" discount :clap2:



That's me sorted then


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> That's me sorted then


nice one....me too!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The good news is ..... Both TAP and CP have called off their planned strikes which threatened travel chaos through June and July. 
Lets hope it stays that way.


----------

